# swordfighting in an undercard.



## drop bear (Aug 16, 2014)

Russian mma featuring armoured knights swordfighting. Personally I think this is a great way to showcase other styles.

Russian MMA Card Features Armored Knights Battling With Swords


----------



## donald1 (Aug 16, 2014)

I thought it was cool.  Swords and armor...  If I had armor I'd where it everywhere...  To the store...  To work maybe ask my boss for a raise and a promotion...  Aside from being good protection its also persuasive...


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 16, 2014)

loving that  

mma with a twist   notice the lack of groundwork which makes it muay thai with swords cos there were knees, elbows and punches going in 

this is what the evolution of muay thai could be


----------



## Buka (Aug 16, 2014)

That was so cool!  Knight fighting at an MMA card held on the docks in Russia. I'm guessing there weren't a lot of liberals. 

And, at the end of that clip there's a thing about Russian MMA and a couple GIF's. (hit "read more") Looked like MMA on an obstacle course or something.

The Knight fighting rocked. I wonder if their mom's cautioned, "You'll put your eye out!"


----------



## drop bear (Aug 16, 2014)

Buka said:


> That was so cool!  Knight fighting at an MMA card held on the docks in Russia. I'm guessing there weren't a lot of liberals.
> 
> And, at the end of that clip there's a thing about Russian MMA and a couple GIF's. (hit "read more") Looked like MMA on an obstacle course or something.
> 
> The Knight fighting rocked. I wonder if their mom's cautioned, "You'll put your eye out!"



Yeah they do the team mma on the obstical course and there is a straight royal rumble thing.


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 17, 2014)

would love to see that


----------

